# Canon vs Kodak



## Alex (Jun 20, 2008)

How many of you hav cannons and like them? How about Kodak?

I need a new camera, and Im getting a Kodak Easyshare or a Cannon Powershot. I need a good zoom, can take good action shots, isnt blurry, video, and around $175.

What do you like?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 20, 2008)

I've got a Kodak Easyshare Z712 and love it, only thing I would change would be more zoom even though it has a 12X zoom lol


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Canon PowerShot S3 IS, and love it!!!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a cannon powershot A540 (but getting a new camera) and I love it!! It takes Awsome action photos (like all the pic of rain runing etc are taken with that camera) It has a good video, settings for action, compact space (like sending in email) and a regular video.

Im not sure the price.

the only reason im getting a new camera is b/c the screen on this one is broken. : P hehe oops. not sure how it happened though.


----------



## dangerranger (Jun 20, 2008)

we had a Kodak and returned it as the softwear had problems that we could not fix on our computor. if you get the docking station and built in printer I think it works great. we bought the cannon S3IS, and love it. the best thing about it is the IS or image stabilisation. I can take pics while on a moving horse and still get clear pics. DR.


----------



## anoki (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd go with the Canon!





It is an amazing little camera!!

~kathryn


----------



## minimomNC (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Cannon PowerShot SX100 IS, I love it. It does take very good pictures but I love that it also does video. Its been great for downloading videos of sale horses so I can put them on youtube.

I took these pictures from inside my house.

This one was out my office window about 30 feet away.






This one is from my front door and about 100 feet away.


----------



## Alex (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone have the Canon Powershot A59015?

Thats the one Im going to get.


----------



## anoki (Jun 21, 2008)

nope sorry...just today I bought myself the Canon Eos Rebel XSi!!!!














Can't wait til after the dog show's over tomorrow to play with it....tonight I'm too tired





~kathryn


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 21, 2008)

>


Too fun, i took hummingbird pics just the other night in mom's garden:






In flight






Female






Male


----------



## Sterling (Jun 21, 2008)

Canon all the way!



Kathryn, you're going to love your Canon Rebel...I just love mine!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a Nikon cool pix and it is THE BEST! I am getting a li,e 500-600 dollar camera soon though


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Canon Powershot S5 and I am SO in love with it!



(As many of you can tell



) It takes amazing pictures and has helped me become a much better photographer!


----------



## anoki (Jun 22, 2008)

Sterling said:


> Canon all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> Kathryn, you're going to love your Canon Rebel...I just love mine!


Sterling, my Mom has the first Rebel that came out...and we LOVE it! She wanted to get a new one, and I've always wanted a camera that took at least that level of photos....so she decided to wait and let me get the XSi!!

I can't wait to get using it!!!

~kathryn


----------

